# Ok, your on a job and go out to your rig to grab a roll of tape. When you return....



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)




----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Well....now you have an excuse for a new TV...and you're all ready for halloween. Plus you get to practice floor refinishing too. Theres always an upside


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

LOL, I saw that photo on the web and had to save it. I think those are Jeff's kids.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Woodland said:


> LOL, I saw that photo on the web and had to save it. I think those are Jeff's kids.


That's happened so many times around here I lost count! Haha!

I was running a job at the college years back. Went to my truck for supplies and got a call on our two-way radio from our office asking why everyone was taking a shower? WTF? I went back in to the main lobby we were painting and one of the guys had broke a sprinkler head.

It didn't help that the maintenance crew from the college had no idea where the shutoff was. Quite embarrassing!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I would grab my tools and run like hell.


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

Better the paint then your razor knife.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Dang it, I knew my two best painters would eventually go into business for themselves.


----------



## Ranger72 (Jul 3, 2010)

I had a ferret run through wet paint.... The homeowner was cracking up. Wasn't so fun cleaning the paw prints off the floor. haha


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> I would grab my tools and run like hell.


LOL I think I would too. :whistling2:


----------



## Red Truck (Feb 10, 2013)

Woodland said:


>


Awesome 

I know its an old thread....But I got a big kick out of this. Did you actually take this pic? How did HO react???


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Red Truck said:


> Awesome
> 
> I know its an old thread....But I got a big kick out of this. Did you actually take this pic? How did HO react???


No, this pic is as old as the internet itself.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> No, this pic is as old as the internet itself.


Say it ain't so?!!!!!!


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

straight_lines said:


> I would grab my tools and run like hell.


Me too!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

yup I think I first saw that one in *'02 *



- *NINETEEN* aught-two.

But is still funny, as long as they are *YOUR *kids


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

I didnt go out to my truck 


But the client's kids let there puppy out of the laundry . I was undercoating woodwork in some newly renovated section of the house 
Lucky it was water based. And im painting some doors im kneeling down and the excited lab Run up behind me and She jumped in my pot lol
And ran off with little foot prints on the floor lucky it was vinyl flooring easy to clean up


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

thats funny Ben. Good photos.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Bad dog! Lol


----------

